# Editing Mp3 title's etc ID3???



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

I need to bulk edit the info in mp3's to remove unwanted info and /() charcters etc as my car stero displays a screen load of rubbish when it come across certain characters.

Problem is most of me Mp3's do not display track title becase of this problem.

Any tips?


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

DaveDesign said:


> I need to bulk edit the info in mp3's to remove unwanted info and /() charcters etc as my car stero displays a screen load of rubbish when it come across certain characters.
> 
> Problem is most of me Mp3's do not display track title becase of this problem.
> 
> Any tips?


Your'e probably going to have to each one individually, I'm taking it that you have downloaded all of your mp3s from 'dodgy' sites?  But if you have ripped them from genuine cds your pc should be able to recognise the track names from the cd when you insert it


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Mp3Tag is excellent and free. Can look them up from the internet.

Failing that mediamonkey is excellent too, you can tag files, folders, playlists, get cd covers etc


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Midlands Detailing said:


> Mp3Tag is excellent and free. Can look them up from the internet.
> 
> Failing that mediamonkey is excellent too, you can tag files, folders, playlists, get cd covers etc


Even downloaded tracks? Do you not have to do loads of typing on there?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes, even for downloaded tracks.


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

trebor127 said:


> Your'e probably going to have to each one individually, I'm taking it that you have downloaded all of your mp3s from 'dodgy' sites?  But if you have ripped them from genuine cds your pc should be able to recognise the track names from the cd when you insert it


Lets just say Media player has incorrectly tagged my files on ripping



> Mp3Tag is excellent and free. Can look them up from the internet.


Have just downloaded mp3tag and is great, Have batch edited all my filenames to track, title, artist.

Still however need to remove unwanted characters that my player might get funny about but haven't figured out how to do it. Been playing the replace and replace with regular expresion function but no joys yet.

Cheers.


----------

